# I wana go squirrel hunting



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

I would like to go squirrel hunting. i just need some help getting ready. anyone wana tell me what i need? The list below is what i need to know.

When should i go squirrel hunting?

What should i bring?

How should i find the squirrels?

And How to take them down.

Thank you for all the help.

:sniper:


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

Also, what should i do with the squirrel?
Should i eat it? Tan it?

Got any recipies?


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

if you shoot it eat it. if you want the skin then sure skin it and tan it. its kinda cool to show ur firends i guess  . but definatly eat the squirrel its meat is very tasty. 
shoot em all
:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

go squirell hunting when they are in season if thats what you mean, if you already have camoflauge wear it, but if not it wont matter to much, bring lots of ammo, eat the squirell, tan the hide, if you dont want to do the work of eating it feed it to some cats or something, you could also save the tail or something if you dont want to skin it


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks!

but what is the strategy to finding and shooting the squirrels?

:sniper:


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

there are 2 differnet ways that i know of to finding squirrles. one being walk through the woods quitley looing and listening for squirrels. they will mostly be by or in nut bearing trees such as oak or beech. the second way to finding squirrels is to scout before you go hunting (bring a pair of binoculars if you wish) and watch where the squirrels are then maybe the day after just go and sit waiting for them at the places you saw them at before. this method i believe is called still hunting. now to shoot them make sure your comfotable with how good your accuracy is. and hiw far you'r shooting from. when you see a squirrel your adrenline will be pumping very hard so try to stay calm (its very exciting to see your first squirrel and have a chance to shoot it). dont take the first shot you see. wait for the squirrel to present a clean dircet shot on the head or right behind the shoulder. after you shoot and you see it is dead DONT GET UP STAY WHERE YOU ARE!! squirrrles are very curious and will wonder what all the comotion is so if there are more squirrels they will come in a few minutes and shoot them too   then when youve hit the limti or you wanna go home just go get them i guess.

good luck! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks for the great advice!


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

If you are going to sit and wait for the kill, clear out a 4 x 4 area where you are going to sit. Don't worry about the noise, they already heard you coming before you arrived at your destination... Sit in the middle allowing plenty of room for movement with out making any noise of leaves or branches.

Wait for a CLEAN SHOT, don't rush.. squeeze the trigger, DON"T PULL IT. Time your heart beats and life should be good.

Before you go out there, make sure you can group five shots with in an inch to a half inch at thirty yards (Air rifle) or fifty with a .22. If you can't don't even bother hunting, your just wasting your time and gut shooting good meat.

Great targets for preparation, flip top canned good lids, tie it to a string, and shoot at it in three's. Also, Kool aid dipped paper will attract flies, if you can kill a fly at thirty yards, you can head shot a squirrel.

Good luck!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think that you should have to shoot those groups at fifty yards, you should just know how far out you can shoot that group and don't shoot them until they are in that range. If you don't have one don't bother but if you have a range finder, just find out which trees are at your comfort zone and then get them in there before you shoot. If you don't have a range finder but do have time on your hands you could take a few paces and measure them then find out the amount of paces it would be, then go to where you are going to sit and then walk in a few directions so you have a rough idea


----------

